# Any suggestions on painting a kayak?



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Got an ocean kayak Venus 11 that happens to be pink, haa id like to change the color and I've heard there are certain ways of Painting kayaks.. anyone know anything about doing this?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

JordanVincent10 said:


> Got an ocean kayak Venus 11 that happens to be pink, haa id like to change the color and I've heard there are certain ways of Painting kayaks.. anyone know anything about doing this?


What's wrong with pink? At least the people in boats will see you. If you want to change the color you will have to find some paint that will stick to plastic. you may even have to do some sanding before painting. I would just keep it pink and it will spur great conversations and you will meet more people and fisherman.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Put this into Google and you'll get many hits specific to kayaks: "painting rotomolded plastic"


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Probably not worth the trouble. Just get some pink frocks to go with the kayak


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i vote for keeping it pink


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Just say it's salmon, not pink.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Keep it pink!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did you end up painting it?


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope! Still pink as can be hahaa


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

stickers, stickers & more stickers if pink bothers you that bad


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

JordanVincent10 said:


> Nope! Still pink as can be hahaa


Nothin wrong with that. I was just curious if you did paint it how and if it stuck.

Man card intact


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Pink yak*

Consider a custom wrap or ext house paint will do it if you are not picky.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

how are you set up to paint. kyrlon has a plastic paint in rattle cans that holds up good. Check with a local automotive paint supplier for help if you have access to spray equipment.

good luck


----------

